# Sheer Curtain or Direct Sun for Phrags?



## TyesDad (Feb 3, 2015)

Should I grow my Phrags behind sheer curtains (very sheer) or direct sun in my south facing window. I will only grow them inside during the winter and put them outside during the summer. I live in PA.

I live in PA and my Phrags are Fireworks and Sedenii. I'm hoping to get a Saint Swithin in the near future.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 3, 2015)

For phrags, you probably will keep them behind sheer curtain; with St. Swithin, start with sheer curtains until leaves adjust to sunlight to prevent sunburn. Then transition to direct sun if leaves don't bleach out (same with phrags, though these need less light than multis). Assuming plants can take full sun in summer outside, may not need to do the sheer transition when you bring them in in the fall.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. If you put any orchid (except some rupicolous Laelias) in direct Sun, without taking precautions, you can fry them to a crisp.


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you put any orchid (except some rupicolous Laelias) in direct Sun, without taking precautions, you can fry them to a crisp.



Agree.


----------



## TyesDad (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to put the Saint Swithin in my east window and see how it does, and I'll use the curtain for the Phrags in my south window.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 3, 2015)

I grow some Phrags on a windowsill in the direct sun (south facing), even in summer. I have found that small windows are OK for growing many orchids since the temperature of the growing area is not too high when the sun is shining. But I am unable to grow those orchids near a very large window in the same room.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I grow some Phrags on a windowsill in the direct sun (south facing), even in summer. I have found that small windows are OK for growing many orchids since the temperature of the growing area is not too high when the sun is shining. But I am unable to grow those orchids near a very large window in the same room.



Yes small window cuts total amount of light coming in early and late


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm growing my Sedenii in a big south facing window.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2015)

That's not direct sun. Glass refracts and reflects UV rays, doesn't it?


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's not direct sun. Glass refracts and reflects UV rays, doesn't it?



That's as 'full sun' as it gets in Canada. The light level maxes out every light meter I own.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2015)

The Phrags should be fine with that.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 1, 2015)

I find my cool paphs and phrags love window culture. In E, N and W windows.

I have also found that winter window sill light is actually stronger in the winter (due to reflection of snow).

I have several dendrobiums that can handle south facing windows but even they need some filtering from late spring through early fall. I have used tissue paper in a pinch ( b4 pressure from my better half to get something nicer).

You cant beat free lighting!


----------



## bullsie (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm west central PA. My Phrags sit in southeast windows, full sun. They do ok. I do watch, as several days in November and several in February the sun comes up at such an angle it fries everyone - sun loving Catts as well.


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2015)

You're phrag sedeni has great blooms, I'd be proud of that!! Excellent growing area!! Snow 4 feet from it. awesome!!


----------

